# Any tips for fishing Tippy?



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> How are the fish numbers up there this year? Thinking about heading to the combat zone next weekend. Last year there were more fish parked at Suicide than there were at Tippy...wondering if it's the same this year.


I do better there than the dam most years.
I saw at least as many , If not more than last year and the average size is definitely up.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

koditten said:


> I saw that ass hole yesterday, too. We were trying to figure out why he needed to be on plane. I understand guides have customers waiting, but this joker had no one in the boat the several times I saw him.


Tell me where he parks and what he drives. I will pay him a visit


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

mikey said:


> Up here now....a lot of people. Some black guy driving a riverboat named "Rivermod" causing ruckus out here pi$$ing everyone off, going full speed around people and guide boats. Guys cursing at him....what a tool!


Sounds like a member on here , named stick bow


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

jr28schalm said:


> Sounds like a member on here , named stick bow


Now that's just funny.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Now that's just funny.


Wait till he sees it..lmfao


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Lots of fish and lots of people. The state park lots were near capacity all night and the campground is full. 

Lots of camps down the powerline and anywhere along Dilling that'll fit a tent. Suicide bend and Sawdust Hole was an absolute sh*t-show yesterday and I'd expect as much today and this evening. 

The dam is loaded with fish.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm glad I was there last week!


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> Sounds like a member on here , named stick bow


So is he really a guide or just someone who blasts through the river just to look cool?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Sounds like a member on here , named stick bow



NOPE, he uses a standard jetski with one of them double beer helmets (safety first) strapped to his noodle.....do try and pay attention will ya? :lol:


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Both lots full? Wow.... Glad I hung up my salmon gear a couple weeks back, nooooo thank you! If it was a shorter drive, I'd definitely come and get the free entertainment though!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

The damn closes nov 1st threw 20th..lmfao


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I just was cleaning out the carbon build up , if you guys are just goin to just sit there and " fish ". Then get on the bank and off of MY river. #GETOUTOFMYWAYBITCHES. Lol


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

It’s pretty hard to load a boat with flat tires lol


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

No body is going to flatten my tires. I am driving an 95 Ford F150, it grey with a topper.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 274052
> 
> I just was cleaning out the carbon build up , if you guys are just goin to just sit there and " fish ". Then get on the bank and off of MY river.


Looks like you lost a few lbs..since I found you in my stand


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been cutting back on the carbs.


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> I have been cutting back on the carbs.


All you have to do now is cut back on the throttle lol


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

On a real note, stopped at the dam today, and it was a zoo. Lots of fish jumping. Saw 3 steelhead taken, one over 12lbs! Also saw a bunch of MJ smokers hiding in the tree line by the dam.....they had an arsenal of catfish rods with trebles. Unbelievable.....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

AdamBradley said:


> Both lots full? Wow.... Glad I hung up my salmon gear a couple weeks back, nooooo thank you! If it was a shorter drive, I'd definitely come and get the free entertainment though!


Aww, come on--where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

So now we got mj users are snaggers..Mybe no one showed them how to floss..


----------

